# Sub sole nihil novi est.



## Jmlagares

Hi all, may I have the translation for this text? (into Spanish or English)

"Sub sole nihil novi est
ad aspera per aspera
quaerite prime regnum dei
ante bellum memento mori"

It is from a Kamelot song.

 Thanks.


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

Todo no puedo traducir, pero parte sí:

"Sub sole nihil novi est" : "no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol"
"quaerite prime regnum dei": "buscad primero el reino de dios"  (es una frase de la biblia)
"Ante bellum memento mori": "Antes de la guerra (¿"Antes de luchar"?) recuerda que eres mortal"

En cuanto a "ad aspera per aspera", ¿no será "Ad astra, per astra" ("a las estrellas, a través/por las estrellas")? "Aspera" significa "áspera, rugosa".

Son varias frases y aforismos conocidos


----------



## Jmlagares

vaya, gracias, qué velocidad 

te pondría el link a un archivo de audio pero no me deja (hasta que tenga 30 posts)

muchas gracias de todas formas 

(ejem, es que ví muchos post en inglés, espero no haber metido ninguna pata que lo tengo muy dejado )


----------



## judkinsc

It's mostly various quotes thrown together as incoherent nonsense:

"Nothing is new beneath the sun
Toward harsh things by way of harsh things
Seek first the kingdom of god
In memory to die before the war"

"memento mori" doesn't really translate literally well, though; it's more like "remember that you will die."


----------



## Talant

Buscando en Google he encontrado la traducción al inglés. En efecto uno de los "aspera" es un "astra". Pero no el segundo.

"Sub sole nihil novi est
Ad astra per aspera
Quaerite prime regnum dei
Ante bellum memento mori

[Nothing new under the sun
to the stars through the thorns
At first seek the kingdom of the god
Remember the death before war.]

Saludos


----------



## Jmlagares

Talant said:


> Buscando en Google he encontrado la traducción al inglés. En efecto uno de los "aspera" es un "astra". Pero no el segundo.
> 
> "Sub sole nihil novi est
> Ad astra per aspera
> Quaerite prime regnum dei
> Ante bellum memento mori
> 
> [Nothing new under the sun
> to the stars through the thorns
> At first seek the kingdom of the god
> Remember the death before war.]
> 
> Saludos



la hemos encontrado casi a la vez 

de todas formas, el tío en cuestión no dice "astra" seguro dice "aspera", otra cosa es que se puede haber equivocado él al decirlo o el letrista al escribirlo, pero bueno, supongamos que es per astra que la traducción queda mucho más mona 

gracias de nuevo y saludos


judkinsc, thank you too


----------



## RADIRO

Traduciría_ Ad astra per aspera_ como _*"A la gloria por el esfuerzo",* (To glory by way of exertion) _pues me parece un aforismo de significado simbólico_._

Hay un aforismo equivalente a sub sole nihil novi est. Se trata de uan frase de Terencio: *Nullum est iam dictum quod non dictum sit prius* - Nada se ha dicho ya que no haya sido dicho antes. _Nothing is already said that hasn't been said before._


----------



## wonderment

Talant said:


> Buenas:
> 
> Todo no puedo traducir, pero parte sí:
> 
> "Sub sole nihil novi est" : "no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol"
> "quaerite prime regnum dei": "buscad primero el reino de dios"  (es una frase de la biblia)
> "Ante bellum memento mori": "Antes de la guerra (¿"Antes de luchar"?) recuerda que eres mortal"
> 
> En cuanto a "ad aspera per aspera", ¿no será "Ad astra, per astra" ("a las estrellas, a través/por las estrellas")? "Aspera" significa "áspera, rugosa".
> 
> Son varias frases y aforismos conocidos



The translation into Spanish seems correct to me.  As regards "ad astra per aspera" it literally means "to the stars through harsh/rough/difficult things."  In other words, we get to the stars or achieve brilliant things only through difficult things/suffering.  "To the stars through the stars" makes no sense to me. 

There is nothing new under the sun
To the stars through hardship
Seek first the kingdom of God
Before battle, be mindful of death


----------



## cajzl

_"ad aspera per aspera"_

It could be a paraphrasis: Trough hardship we'll achieve nothing but hardship again.

It is more realistic than the classical version.


----------



## Le Ton beau de Marot

Jmlagares said:


> Hi all, may I have the translation for this text? (into Spanish or English)
> 
> "Sub sole nihil novi est
> ad aspera per aspera
> quaerite prime regnum dei
> ante bellum memento mori"
> 
> It is from a Kamelot song.
> 
> Thanks.



The Kamelot song´s lyrics are:

"Sub sole nihil novi est
Ad astra per aspera
Quaerite prime regnum dei
Ante bellum memento mori"

"Ad astra, per aspera" comes to us from SENECA. It is commonly used to mean "Accomplishment requires hardship/effort". It is the motto of the Augusta Military Academy, among other institutions. It really seams that these lyrics were made either without a minimal thought process or in jest as they do not really have real semantic flow.


----------

